# Iso : 3mb redfish hunter



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd like to meet someone to give me a few pointers on redfish and maybe just some good company too. I can be up there most anytime throughout the weekend starting at about 3pm today.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Be happy to meet ya out at Sykes to help you get on some redfish man, if you're interested!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Absolutely!!! When's good for you?


----------

